# SSD M.2 wird nicht angezeigt trotz BIOS Erkennung



## tobias1985 (3. Juli 2018)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir eine Samsung SSD M.2 970 EVO 250GB zugelegt und optimal verbaut. Die SSD Sitzt fest und ist perfekt verschraubt. Sie wird vom BIOS erkannt und ist aktuell auf POS3 der Liste. Ich habe an meiner SATA1 eine SATA SSD 6GB WesternDigital angeschlossen und an der SATA2 eine HDD 1TB festplatte sowie auf SATA3 ein DVD-Laufwerk. Leider wird mir die SSD M.2 NICHT im Windows Menü angezeigt. Ich habe bereits probiert die Option umzustellen, dass die Lanes auf 4+4+4+4 anstatt x16 umgestellt werden. Hat leider nichts gebracht. Ich habe auf meinem Mainboard (MSI PC Mate B350) lediglich den COM1 Serial und den LTP Parallelport abgestellt. Die SATA1-6 Hot-Plugs sind nicht aktiviert und das Laufwerksystem ist auf AHCI Modus gestellt.

Ich bin da leider mit meinem Latein am Ende. Weiß jemand warum die Festplatte trotz BIOS Erkennung nicht im System angezeigt wird?

Habe Windows 10 64Bit Pro am laufen, aber der WHQL Support ist per BIOS deaktiviert (ka ob das jetzt gut oder schlecht ist).

Über Antworten würde ich mich freuen!

Grüße


----------



## markus1612 (3. Juli 2018)

Hast du mal in der Partitionenverwaltung von Windows nachgeschaut, ob die SSD überhaupt einen Laufwerksbuchstaben besitzt?
Wenn eine Platte im BIOS, aber nicht im Windows erkannt wird, liegt es meistens daran.
Um das zu ändern, musst du Rechtsklick auf den nicht zugewiesenen Speicherplatz machen und dich bei "neues einfaches Volume" durchklicken.

Da du vermutlich ohnehin das OS auf der 970 haben willst, würde ich alle Daten sichern, die HDDs alle abstecken und dann Windows auf der 970 komplett neuinstallieren.
Im Anschluss kannst du die gesicherten Daten verschieben und die Platte mit dem alten Windows formatieren.


----------



## bastian123f (3. Juli 2018)

Sow eie Markus würde ich das auch machen. 
Meistens muss man eine neue Platte erst noch "einrichten".

Also in der Datenträgerverwaltung noch ein Volume  erstellen. Und dann sollte sie auch im Dateiexplorer erscheinen.


----------



## IICARUS (3. Juli 2018)

Neu installieren ist nicht notwendig!
Das kann man später wenn ausgemistet werden soll jederzeit noch gemacht werden.

Sehe absolut kein Grund dazu alles neu drauf ziehen zu müssen, einfach auf Samsung gehen, ggf. den  NVMe Treiber herunterladen und ausführen und mittels DATA MIGRATION von Samsung alles vom altem Laufwerk auf die neue M.2 klonen. Dabei werden alle Partitionen mit kopiert, es wird alles wie auf der alten Festplatte wieder vorhanden sein und ist innerhalb von wenigen Minuten erledigt.

SSD Tools & Software | Download | Samsung V-NAND SSD | Samsung Semiconductor Global Website

Ansonsten stimme ich hier voll zu was der Datenträgerverwaltung bezüglich der Laufwerkszuteilung angeht.


----------



## tobias1985 (3. Juli 2018)

Ok vielen Dank für die Antworten. Ich habe die Tipps befolgt und laufe mittlerweile auf der SSD 
allerdings habe ich das problem, das nach einer schnellformation die alte ssd sata platte noch die windows partitionen hat (diese 100mb und 500mb sicherungspartition)... kriege ich das nur weg wenn ich ne komplette formation mache oder wie kriege ich die festplatte vollkommen frei?


----------



## IICARUS (3. Juli 2018)

Das bekommst über Windows nicht weg, da du hierzu kein Zugriff bekommst.
Hatte es auch mit Diskpart versucht und auch hier bekam ich kein Zugriff dazu.

Ich habe es am ende mit einem kleinem Trick gemacht.
Lade dir vom Microsoft das Windows 10 auf dein Stick.

Windows 10 herunterladen

Dazu auf der Seite auf Tool jetzt herunterladen gehen und dann bestimmen das Setup für ein anderen Rechner einzurichten.
Damit richtest du ein Stick mit dem Setup ein.

Dann startest du dein Rechner neu und bootest vom Stick.
Bei mir muss ich dazu F11 mehrmals betätigen um aus der Bootliste mein Stick zum Starten auswählen zu können.

Sobald das Setup gestartet ist gehst du so vor als würdest du Windows neu installieren wollen.
Aber nur bis zu dem Punkt wo du ein Laufwerk dazu auswählen könntest. Denn darin werden nun alle Laufwerke angezeigt und du kannst damit alle alten Partitionen des alten Laufwerks löschen.
Aber aufpassen das du von deinen anderen Laufwerke versehentlich nichts löscht!

Im Anschluss einfach das Setup abbrechen und beenden.
Sobald du wieder im OS bist bekommst du das Laufwerk auch nicht angezeigt, da musst du dann wie mit der neuen M.2 in der Datenträgerverwaltung vorgehen.


----------



## HisN (3. Juli 2018)

die bekommst Du genau so "frei" wie Du Deine SSD "voll" bekommen hast/hättest.
Datenträgerverwaltung. Rechte Maustaste. Volumen löschen.


----------



## IICARUS (3. Juli 2018)

Zugriff auf die Windows eigene Partitionen bekommst du aber nicht damit.
Die bekommst du über die Datenträgerverwaltung nicht gelöscht, nur die Hauptpartition bekommst du dort gelöscht und wieder neu erstellt.

Sicherlich wird es noch andere Möglichkeiten oder Programme dazu geben, aber mit dem Setup geht es sehr einfach und auch schnell.


----------



## HisN (3. Juli 2018)

Wenn er sie schon formatiert hat, sind da keine für Windows schützenswerte Dateien drauf, sonst hätte er sie nicht formatieren können.
Und wenn es noch welche geben sollte und er konnte gar nicht formatieren, zerhackt er sich den Bootloader wenn er sie entfernt.


----------



## IICARUS (3. Juli 2018)

Kann deiner Aussage nicht zustimmen da ich das selbe Problem erst vor einigen Monate mit meiner neuen 960 EVO hatte.

Konnte alles mit der Software klonen, dann mit der M.2 das System neu starten (zuvor im Uefi Bootreihenfolge die neue M.2 als erste gesetzt) und in der Datenträgerverwaltung bekam ich mit dem rechts klick nicht die Möglichkeit auf der alten Systemplatten die Partitionen zu löschen. Rechts Klick bewirkte nichts, da ich dort nichts auswählen konnte. 

Bootloader wird mit der Samsung Software mit auf die neue M.2 SSD übernommen, die neue SSD wird 1:1 zur alten SSD geklont. Es wird alles mit kopiert, auch die Windows und System eigene Partitionen. Das ganze Funktioniert zu 100%! Würde es nicht schreiben wenn ich mir nicht sicher wäre und ich es nicht selbst erst vor kurzem so gemacht hätte.


----------



## HisN (3. Juli 2018)

Du hast auch die UUID mitgeklont. Woher sollte also Windows wissen welches jetzt die richtige Partition ist? Erscheinen für Windows gleich, denn es richtet sich nach der UUID. Das ist aber ein spezifisches selbstgemachtes Kloning Problem.


----------



## IICARUS (3. Juli 2018)

Fange jetzt nicht mit dir das Diskutieren an, werde mich daher nach diesem Beitrag nicht mehr dazu äussern.

Mein System lief nachdem ich die Bootreihenfolge nach dem Klonen im Uefi auf meine neue Samsung 960 EVO setzte auf Anhieb.
Im Windows angelangt konnte ich dann die alten Partitionen nicht löschen, daher löschte ich diese mit dem Setup.

Dann war meine alte SSD leer und ich konnte weiterhin mein System mit der neuen M.2 starten und meine alte SSD dann mittels Datenträgerverwaltung wieder neu einrichten.
Läuft bei mir nun schon seit etwa 3 Monate ohne Probleme.

Vor einigen Jahren habe ich die HDD durch eine SSD aus dem Laptop meiner Frau ausgetauscht.
Hier habe ich die selbe Software von Samsung zum klonen verwendet. Auch hier lief nach dem Austausch der Platten das System wie zuvor.
Auch hier wurde der Bootload kopiert damit mit der neuen SSD der Laptop erneut laufen konnte.

Du musst mir nicht alles Glauben und kannst auch alles gerne bezweifeln, ich jedoch kann nur jenes berichten wie es bei mir ablief und Funktionierte.
Wahrscheinlich würde ich dir voll und ganz zustimmen hätte ich es nicht vor kurzem selbst so machen müssen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. Juli 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Fange jetzt nicht mit dir das Diskutieren an, werde mich daher nach diesem Beitrag nicht mehr dazu äussern..


Brauchst Du auch nicht, HisN hat einfach Recht.


----------



## IICARUS (3. Juli 2018)

Natürlich hat er recht, denn ich bilde mir ja auch nur ein mein Rechner vor mir laufen zu haben...  

*@tobias1985*
Kannst mir ruhig vertrauen, habe es selbst erst vor einigen Monaten so gemacht und auch andere hier im Forum haben diese Methode schon bestätigt.

Aber du kannst dich selbst überzeugen ohne irgendwelche Exprimierte zu machen oder Risiken eingehen zu müssen. Gehe zunächst sicher das im Uefi deine neue 970 EVO in der Bootreihenfolge oben als erste gesetzt ist und dann hängst du einfach deine alte SSD ab. Also einfach dann Datenkabel und Stromkabel ausstrecken. Fährt dann der Rechner ohne Probleme hoch wurde mittels Samsung  DATA MIGRATION alles mit übernommen und du kannst deine alte SSD wieder anstecken und alles drauf löschen.

Bei mir waren die selben Partitionen nach dem Klonen auf meiner Samsung 960 EVO übertragen worden, es war daher eine 1:1 Kopie meiner alten SSD.
Mir ist nicht bekannt wieso hier so ein Unsinn verzapft wird, denn anscheint haben diese Leute die  DATA MIGRATION von Samsung noch nie genutzt.

Habe das ganze aber auch schon mit Clonzilla gemacht und da war es auch nicht anders.
Aber mir egal, ich muss hier niemanden was beweisen und trage nur jenes mit wie es bei mir auch auf selber Weise funktionierte.


----------



## tobias1985 (5. Juli 2018)

Also ich danke für die vielzahl an antworten 

ich hab bereits alles installiert... nmve treiber... magician tool... alles mögliche 

hab auch über die datenträgerverwaltung NICHT die komplette platte gelöscht bekommen, dafür war für die systemverwaltungsträger zu wenig rechte vorhanden. ich musste dafür wirklich den windows 10 usb stick machen und das löschmenü in der installation aufsuchen!

hab die platte nun mit vollem speed am laufen und ich bin überglücklich sie gekauft zu haben


----------



## IICARUS (5. Juli 2018)

Super freut mich..


----------



## rschwertz (5. Juli 2018)

diskpart als administrator starten
select disk - die ihr haben wollt (list disk gibt eine übersicht)
clean - überschreibt sektor0, Partitionstabelle... (clean all überschreibt alles - das dauert)
wenn sich das System weigert kann man das clean forcieren - hilfe befragen


----------



## SenpaiiXD (23. Dezember 2019)

Das habe ich gemacht. 
Bei mir ist die NVMe auch nicht angezeigt. 
Aber der samsung manager da installiert sich zwar, aber wie s dann weitergeht wird nirgends erwähnt?


----------



## IICARUS (23. Dezember 2019)

Hast in der Datenträgerverwaltung mal geschaut ob die SSD mit dabei ist. Denn im Explorer werden neue Laufwerke erst angezeigt wenn sie in der Datenträgerverwaltung eingerichtet worden sind und ein Laufwerksbuchstabe zugeteilt bekommen haben.


----------

